# Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf



## kokihh (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

erstmal: tolles Forum, viel gestöbert!

Nun meine Frage:
Ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Echolot und alles was damit zusammengehört. Ich habe mir ganz billig ein eagle cuda 168 gekauft (reicht mir völlig für meine Zwecke), da ich mit meinen Angelkumpeln nächste Woche nach Schweden will. Werden vor ort eine Nussschale aus Plastik mieten (so ein typisches Schwedisches Plastikangelboot) und nun stellt sich für mich folgende Frage:

Wie bringe ich den geber meines neuen Echolot, das ich erst nächste Woche bekommen werde, an dem geliehenen Boot an? 
Bei dem gekauften echolot ist kein saugnapf dabei, den wollte ich mir separat kaufen.
Eine bedienungsanleitung liegt mir nicht vor. Die auf Englisch ist mir definitiv zu kompliziert.

Wo genau sollte ich den Geber, in welcher Höhe etc. anbringen? das Boot wird mit unserem eigenen 3,5, ps außenboarder gefahren werden.

Sehr sehr hilfreich wäre ein Foto, wo man genau sieht, wo ich den saugnapf mit geber an solch einem standard plastikboot anbringt. Hat jemand zufällig so ein bild??? Würde mir total weiterhelfen, da diese bilder in der anleitung mir nichts sagen.

Jetzt hab ich genug geschrieben 
Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Chris


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Geberstange oder Saugnapf.


----------



## kokihh (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Mit Saugnapf, vorhin bestellt.


----------



## Fordfan (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Hallo,
ich bevorzuge ja die Montage mit Geberstange aber schau mal hier:

wenn die Haftung fehlt :m

Gruß Rene


----------



## minden (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Wenn du dir noch keinen gekauft hast, nimm dir lieber so einen...die halten 20 mal besser als die "Standardteile"!

http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/geberstangeeigenbau/echolotgeberstangeeigenbau.html


----------



## Loup de mer (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Hallo Minden

Schöner Link, den du da gepostet hast!
Ich selbst habe auch einige Jahre einen Saugnapf von einem Glastragegriff benutzt. Der hatte jedoch den Nachteil, dass die metallischen Innenteile (Feder, Platte, Stift) rosten.
Durch Zufall habe ich dann einen Duschhaltegriff für Senioren (Baumarkt!) in die Hände bekommen (auch 2 Sauger, die mit Griff verbunden sind), und hier rostet nichts wie ich nach 2 Norwegeneinsätzen im Salzwasser feststellen konnte.


----------



## Angelklinge (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/boote/wenn-die-haftung-fehlt-2557.html das ist eine sehr gängige Methode den Saugnapf anständig zu befestigen.


----------



## kokihh (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Super, vielen Dank für die links, bzw. die Tipps. Ich habe mir den normalen Saugnapf von lowrance bereits bestellt, der wird mit der Haftcreme sicherlich gut halten  
Wisst ihr zufällig, welche Creme das ist in dem clip?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## tmx (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Montage des Gebers am Plastikboot mit Saugnapf*

Es dürfte sich um Protefix handeln..


----------

